# how to kill an animal in a live trap?



## Hunterdude

i live where i have to use live traps and dont know how i can kill the animal in a humane way. :beer:


----------



## xdeano

what are we talking about, raccoons and skunks or something bigger?

There are a few ways of dispatching.

1. 22cal bullet
2. build or buy a container that the live trap will fit into with room and CO2 the animal.
3. buy a container that the trap will fit in and fill it full of water, place cage into water.
4. buy a jab pole with a needle and syringe, using acetone into the heart or chest cavity. Or get a license to use controlled substances and use a sleepaway or euthanasia D, or similar drug to dose the animal.

There are lots of ways to do it without feeding the animal with a dish of antifreeze. :eyeroll:

xdeano


----------



## the professor

I just take live traps into my garage and close the garage door so the neighbors don't see the pellet gun.


----------



## Hunterdude

I will be traping racoons and other animals that are around the same size. Also i am going to sell the pelts so id like to not shoot the animal. Also i would just club them in the head but i dont know how to get the animal out of the cage.


----------



## Sask hunter

22 to the head will not affect the pelt value.


----------



## xdeano

Agreed a round in the head will not grade you lower. A body shot will though so just be mindful of your shots. Might want to switch to a short if youre dispatching close to houses.
xdeano


----------



## Hunterdude

thanks


----------

